# All Plants came from dirt, to hydro.



## KADE (Nov 17, 2006)

So like the title says. All of these plants are coming from soil at the start. Either full grown pots or dixie cup cloning. I'm posting the first 2.5 weeks growth today... then I'll carry on live for the rest of the grow.

We'll see if Kade can revive some ph dying soiled plants. In the 3rd post.

This grow is also taking place in a homemade pvc contraption I built a month ago.. and in a new growroom.

So this is how a lot started... lil cuttings... some were only in the humidome for 3 days.. then I got fed up (because everything needed to be moved to the new room) so they went right into hydro. The ones I'm talking about are the greenest of the bunch.

So these are the not even rooted cuttings... some were dying.. all made it... they were all taken from a ph locked mother plant.







First week was just plain phed water... with some 1/4 strength or less DNF Green added to the res to help w/ rooting and getting the green back in the leaves.

After the week of plain water they all took very well. Where they showed nothing happening under the humidome they blossomed under the hps.

This is a week later using 1/2 strength DNF Gro A+B, DNF Black, and DNF Green.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

'subscribing'

What kind of method is that?  Aero?  Drip?  Please elaborate, I love custom stuff.


----------



## KADE (Nov 17, 2006)

Had a little upset one night. I was playin some xbox360 online.. killing some time... then during a lull in the gaming I noticed my pump was louder sounding then normal.. I thought the water might need to be touched up a bit..... it did.

A drip hose somehow fell out of one of the spare pots and decided to pump around *20 liters of water on my floor*... this wasn't THAT big of a deal.. it dried overnite... my RH never went above 40... the only problem was that my ph meter was also on that floor... and got soaked... 

The PH pen died... and it was on a weekend... nothing was open to get any sort of ph test strips or nething... So thas why you'll see some of the leaves are a nice SUPERDARK green with a superyellow in them.

So now we are on week 2. Full strength nutes DNF Gro A+B, DNF Black, DNF Gold.

I have some ph testing drops right now that i'm using until I get my  paycheque next week to go on ebay and get a new one. They are comin back around nice now... not too big of a deal...


----------



## KADE (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not sure what you'd call the setup... I suppose it is a drip... however.. I have it so the roots dangle in the air nice... and of course u have the nutes running back through the plumbing... so a drip/aero/nft....  and hell... if the roots grow into the res (which they will) it'll be a DWC too. =)   The best of all the worlds.


----------



## KADE (Nov 17, 2006)

So I thought I'd setup a nice lil thing underneath my flower table for clones and a foot of veg growth.. as some of u know I wanna be putting 5 plants into flower every couple weeks.. a constant harvesting thing goin on.

I go into my old grow cabinet... and HOLY CRAP... u'd never believe it... 5 plants in there... haven't been watered for hell knows how long... hardly any leaves... skinny lil things... soo rootbound it wasn't fit.

Here is a pic of some... they are in rough shape.. can ya tell?



These plants were all in dirt. I clipped off the dead leaves... anything w/ a lil green left was left alone... I washed out the dirt the best I could... surrounded the surviving rootmass with rockwool (for a pre-filter against leftover dirt through my pump) and stuck a dripstake in them. 

This happened yesterday (nov16)

Today is the 17th.. the 13th day of growth with the original starting plants...

I have one plant that I didn't forget about too much... I just took her from her gallon pot and put her into a 3 gallon. She is currently 30 inches tall. I'll post pics of her once in a while too.




Any questions, pics or nething else u wanna know? Just ask on here and I'll try to reply in a timely fashion.


----------



## KADE (Nov 20, 2006)

Start of the 3rd week of veg... full strength.. DNF black/gold/GroA+B.
I just noticed I have enough veg nutes left for 2 more weeks of veggin for this batch... so dec1st I plan on switching to 12/12. Until then, straight 24/7 light.

So good news... got all the lil water and fitting leaks hunted out and fixed on my new lil setup... ph problems haven't been existing since I figured out how to use those ph test drops I'll be ordering a new ph pen tomorrow or wed... and new growth showing on the back from the dead plants I found in my old grow cabinet. I'm interested if they will all hermie or not. So kind of an experiment of sorts.




Since Ive been around most days I've been shutting the pump off by hand... 15 on 15 off... or when I think of it... increased root mass by a huge factor.. and growth increase as well.





I took a clone from each plant today.. from the lower branches.... usually a branch that was shading certain parts of the plants... this will be the 2nd row outta the 5 total I have... when the other plants are 10 days into flowering I plan on throwing them in... and keep going.

Also moved the largest of the 5 main plants to the outside... and the smallest to the middle to hopefully give her a lil boost to catch up a lil.

Here are a couple pics of the main five I started with.





Next update will most likely happen when I give them their saturday flush.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2006)

*Whats up KADE. Everything is looking great. Man those babies got some serious root systems don't they.   Keep up the great work man. :aok: *


----------



## KADE (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah not bad... can't really see how long they are tho... I had some job getting all the roots back in safely! haha

I'm really impressed with the DNF line...slight nute burn 2nd day of changing nutes at full strength... but only in the smaller plants.. either way.. they always grow outta it.


----------



## KADE (Nov 23, 2006)

Made a cloner today... went to wallyworld and got a 10 gallon container... airpump.. 2 bendy airstones.. gangvalve... cut 5 holes in the lid sat in 5 net pots.. put some flouros close over the top and BAM.. done. =) Then I filled 3/4 of it w/ some cuttings... we'll see how it works in a few days I guess!

Also woooo found some thrips... I've noticed lil bugs around once in a while... nothing big imho... but I might as well get rid of them now instead of when they get more plentiful and start killing plants.

If anyone knows some surefire quick effective ways of killin the suckers... or even a simple sure that works over time... (perhaps tanglefoot?) lemme know.
Please post any thoughts on the thrips death in http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7456 as not to fill my journal w/ junk! =)


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 23, 2006)

> I'm really impressed with the DNF line...slight nute burn 2nd day of changing nutes at full strength... but only in the smaller plants.. either way.. they always grow outta it.



Well,  I'm impressed that you've stuck to it and brought these plants back from the dead.

With overnuting tho... i agree that as the plant matures the increased nutrient need will balance things out,  but why wait? 

For me,  everytime I've overnuted it's resulted in growth slowdown.  I don't think I ever hit full str with the Canna,  maybe 50-70% tops.    

I just did a res change and only upped the PPM by 200.   Man,  by last night I could see two of the four getting 'pruned out' ;  a sign they are just too dry.  By this morning I could see a few fan leaves curling.   Keep in mind that the signs of advanced overnuting (yellowing/browning of the fan leaves,  crumbly nute deposits) had not even begun to show up.

Even so,  it was enough for me to do a complete nute change/flush and drop it down 100.  

There is this theory that's percolated here,  and before on OG that we need to 'push the pedal to the metal' on nutes and give them until the plant is showing signs of overnuting.

Anyways,  not specifically singling you out or trying to be negative.  I support what you're doing.   

Just interjecting my experience which has been tempered by more episodes of overnuting than I'd care to count.  LOL...

[note;  I thought this was such a good topic I took some example pics.  I didn't want to hijack your thread so I posted them on mine]


----------



## KADE (Nov 23, 2006)

I totally agree on the slowdown... but I only see a slight discoloring for one day. After that things go as usual... I'm following the DNF schedule. If a plant isn't rooted enough then it'll show a little burn.

Once plants get around 6-8 inches tall they'll take nutes all day long at full strength. At least skunk#1 does... WW was more finicky last time i grew it for me tho.

Even when I take cuttings (always from the bottom branches.. i dont like splitting tops unless i need the room) I do not see any growth slump at all. I make sure the plants are full of water b4 taking cuttings also. 
I found out lastnite that most dead patches are from a lil crew of Thrips... so I got a bottle (the last one actually) of end all and gave em a good dose. I'll continue every 3-4 days and see how that does.

Those 1/2 dead plants I m trying to revive are showing lots of new growth... starting to turn towards the light and starting new root growth. It isn't that I want to save them.. I don't expect to get much from them... but I'm just interested if they'll all hermie or not... cuz THEY WERE STRESSED... thas for sure.


----------



## KADE (Nov 23, 2006)

Bought myself some Safer's EndAll today... only had the spray bottle kind.. which I didn't want... but the only other option I had was to drive for an hour... anyways... one application and all Thrips are gone... BAM! They are pretty weak hearted pests. I'll do a couple more applications a week apart or so... just to make sure they r all gone.. but looks good. Aside from the lil bit of residue left on the leaves... the plants imo look happier and more healthy already.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 24, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Bought myself some Safer's EndAll today... only had the spray bottle kind.. which I didn't want... but the only other option I had was to drive for an hour... anyways... one application and all Thrips are gone... BAM! They are pretty weak hearted pests. I'll do a couple more applications a week apart or so... just to make sure they r all gone.. but looks good. Aside from the lil bit of residue left on the leaves... the plants imo look happier and more healthy already.


*That's great news KADE. Nothing worse than seeing your plants being eaten alive.  *


----------



## KADE (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, I hate bugs bad enough normally... I can't imagine not being able to fend them off like a plant.

Next update for you pic lovers comes today. Once I take some and resize them all.


----------



## KADE (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok, it has only been just over 3 days since the last update... I took a bunch of random kinda stuff. Thrips still look extinct in my room also.

New Growth showing very well on the plants that were 90% dead.




I took a few clones last update...



Day b4 yesterday nite I whipped up a new veggin/cloner.



But here are the mature girls.




The biggest plants of the bunch have something around 12-15 branches/bigtops

And finally... the reason you put fans on... so u get some thick wood started to hold up the buds.


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah,  I like that stem!   I agree with a lot of air circulation.


----------



## KADE (Nov 25, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like that stem! I agree with a lot of air circulation.


 
I run a 18" floorstanding osc fan 24/7 on high right from germination... it never hurts them.. they love it.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 25, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> I run a 18" floorstanding osc fan 24/7 on high right from germination... it never hurts them.. they love it.


 
Incredible pics, can't believe you saved that plant.  You definately know your hydro:clap: .

I feel the same way about fans, for another reason I read.  'Wind' would hypothetically help control pests.  I've read about it slowing down the travel of spider mites, and helping to keep surface soil dry, etc.  I found it interesting after reading your situation that apparently, doesn't work to well on thrips.


----------



## KADE (Nov 25, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I feel the same way about fans, for another reason I read. 'Wind' would hypothetically help control pests. I've read about it slowing down the travel of spider mites, and helping to keep surface soil dry, etc. I found it interesting after reading your situation that apparently, doesn't work to well on thrips.


 
It works very well on thrips... they are very small and light... you'll spread them through the plants... but they don't multiply fast at all w/ the fan on... I've had them for months.. but never noticed nething happening to the plants... until the day i mentioned it... I realized that "hey, this isn't heat burn, the tops are not warm" and looked closer and there was a bunch all over. That 'end all' kicked their asses tho. Lately at nite I've been turning the fan off so I can sleep a lil better. The floorstanding fan is louder then the vortex...

I find hydro VERY easy to control and change things when u need to compared to soil. Soil is more forgiving... until u get buildups or ph problems... then u can't fix them quickly enough b4 damage hits. In 8 days I'm switching to 12/12... so the plants i "saved" probably won't yield anything basically... but if i have em... why not throw em in if i have space? 1 gram is 1 gram... 10 grams is 10.


----------



## KADE (Nov 28, 2006)

Today I sprayed again for thrips... I looked and looked over the plants and could only find one larvae.. and one egg... but i sprayed them all down anyways. Better to deal with them now then when in bloom imo.

The girls are still on full dose DNF Gro A+B, DNF Black, and DNF Gold.
Took a bunch of cuttings yesterday... ~15 or so... can't even notice.. the missing leaves seemed to of helped light penetration as plant growth didn't slow down at all.. and they all look more bushy this morning.


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 29, 2006)

Dag,  I am soooo glad over and over again I have had the fortune not to deal with pests.   Those things are ubiquitous, ya?  

I dealt with mold once and that was another horrible neverending saga.  Seems like some of my friends deal with control rather than cure (spider mites out here).


----------



## KADE (Nov 29, 2006)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Dag, I am soooo glad over and over again I have had the fortune not to deal with pests. Those things are ubiquitous, ya?
> 
> I dealt with mold once and that was another horrible neverending saga. Seems like some of my friends deal with control rather than cure (spider mites out here).


 
Thrips are a joke... plus I can even spray while budding... pyrethrin biodegrades after a week exposed to air also... so very safe stuff...  mites tho... are best killed w/ avid... which is a nerve toxin... and lasts 6 weeks. 
If mites are not completely all killed... they adapt to the poisons and then u can't even control them.


----------



## KADE (Dec 2, 2006)

Last day for vegging... going through a nute leech day today.. tomorrow starts 12/12 the plants are all around 18" they are gonna be some HUGE *** plants on my table.... i'm considering putting up some snow fencing across the top of them to try and hold them up... i can't see the 4" pots holding all the bud w/o fallin over... but i'll cross that obstacle when i get to that point.

New pics will be around tomorrow after I get my timer set and the res changed.


----------



## KADE (Dec 3, 2006)

So I put on my timer pins today... 12/12 officially starts today. The girls are all 18" and over... so by the time I'm done I might run outta space, we'll see how much they stretch... i have the light as close as possible w/o burning.. 

I bought some DNF clear to try out this grow also... see how that works for flushing them out the last week... when I got this Skunk#1 from my friend... he said it was 55 days to flower... later, when I grew it I found the 50/50 clear to amber happened on the 50th day... and then talking to him after he found his crop did the same... so hopefully by jan 20th they'll be dry and done!

Here are some pics for the first day of flower.

They are getting some good trunks to hold up the weight.




Here is one of the plants that I sorta saved. She is starting to get a lot greener then when I found her.



Here are a couple I added in after the 5 main ones.




And finally some group pics.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 3, 2006)

Good luck Kade! I flowered my last full grow at 18" and the harvest plant height was 5'. I almost ran out of room!

I'm going to frame in the grow area this time with 1 x 2's and install 4" wire mesh over them at about 3 feet up. I can still reach everything that way. My grow area is only 3.5 feet deep.

Let us see how you do it when it's time, ok?


----------



## KADE (Dec 3, 2006)

5 feet! Oh sweet hell!! I hope they don't get that high... If they double in size... say 3.5 feet tall max I'll be okay... but too much more then that and I'm fubared... I'm debating cutting the legs on my table and/or somehow creating a different drain pipe to the res.


----------



## KADE (Dec 4, 2006)

Power went off a few hours tonite... got a freak storm (was sposed to be rain) I had a couple flashlights and some candles shining on the reflector and it gave good light to see with and keep the light cycle going... also hand fed a lil nutes to them to make sure the roots in the piping didn't dry out too much... after only 3 hours they cleaned the cars outta the powerpoles and got things running again.. I was happy to hear the pump/ballast start back up... then i noticed an hour after shutoff the light was still on... DUH.. because the power outage stopped the light timer from turning... a quick adjustment and *snap* she went off... hopefully no more of those. I learn from my mistakes.


----------



## KADE (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks like my girls are starting the stretch today.... in 24 hours the ph went from 5.7 to 7.5... thas serious root growth... should be seeing some good stuff startin in the next 10 days or so! woooo... never gets old waiting for the hairs to appear.


----------



## KADE (Dec 8, 2006)

Just postin up a few pics for you ppl, I know how I get when no one posts pics!
I've been keepin my light close as I can get... I can't have them stretch too much or I'm screwed. The light isn't showing ne bad effect on the plants from 4-6" away... so I'll keep it at that height for now. In the background u can see some lush new growth on the "dead" plants too.. i'm interested in seeing if they go hermie or not after all the stress.








I've noticed leaves in some pics look yellow... that is just from the glare of the 120,000 or so lumens of hps =)


----------



## KADE (Dec 18, 2006)

Here are some updated pics, got their first dose of bloom nutes. Starting to show some good hairs.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 18, 2006)

Lookin Great Kade!!!!!!

Keep up the great work man!

Good luck to you!

Here's some GREEN MOJO for you!


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2006)

lol thanks dude!! They are currently growing 2 inches everyday overnite... might have to cut the legs of my table down... Hopefully they stop growing up and grow out.... full of buds.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice jungle there Kade!:cool2:


----------



## KADE (Dec 19, 2006)

haha yeah... i'm gettin worried about the height... i've never tried the whole scrog thing....  how does a screen work? neone know?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a question what is "SCROG" anyway?  By the way, it all looks good KADE!


----------



## KADE (Dec 20, 2006)

Screen Sea of Green...
U put a screen over the tops when in a sog setup to let the canopy grow to all the same height.... but i dunno how it keeps leaves n branches from growin through....


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation.  Thats why I come here again and again.  I think I am on this site more than I checked my email.


----------



## KADE (Dec 22, 2006)

Here are a couple pics from tonite before a nute leech day tomorrow.


----------



## motame (Dec 22, 2006)

wow those ladies are getting HUGE :headbang:   they're getting really close to that light.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 23, 2006)

*Everything is looking great KADE. Keep it up my friend and you'll have some huge fat frosy buds before ya know it.  *


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 23, 2006)

Still staying out of that light for ya Kade?  If they start burning or something, how about a few well placed strings to kind of 'part the middle'?  I don't know that much about scrogs, but I think it might be pretty tough to get a screen in there now.  I've heard of quite a few that will 'break a neck' every now and then to slow them down.  Just trying to offer a few suggestions....thanks for keeping us updated and for the pics.


----------



## KADE (Dec 23, 2006)

They won't grow into the light... but they'll sure grow around it... there are maybe 2 leaves that have the edges a lil crispy... but nothing serious... I had to put my light up a lil bit today tho.. I was worried the fan might blow a leaf onto the light... 

DOES ANYONE HAVE EXPERIENCE WITH SCROG GROWS!?


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

Last time I was at the hydro store, about 4 days ago, I had a long conversation about the SCROG approach. the store actually has these things that can clip on to hydro systems that are plastic for the training. As far as the conversation went, you just have to be very hands-on. Every day you have to re-route the direction the growth is going, to keep all of the new growth 'under' the plastic screen. Like when I was training a plant in my last grow to go around the edge of the circle pot I was using.....just train every branch the direction you want it to go, and watch for new secondary growth.


----------



## KADE (Dec 23, 2006)

Okay, thas what I figured... so then u just let the bud grow through? or can it stay underneath as well?


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Okay, thas what I figured... so then u just let the bud grow through? or can it stay underneath as well?


 
That would depend on the distance from the light, and I would think that you wouldn't want to mess with the buds themselves after a certain point.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 23, 2006)

Couple SCROG links I found with good pics...Merry Christmas Kade

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=45257&highlight=scrog
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=24013


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

That second link is pretty sweet!


----------



## KADE (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll take a look...


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey Kade,  what's up?  

Looking good so far my friend.   The stretch you may be stuck with lol.. a certain amount is just going to come.  Good luck!  You be breathing easier once she starts slowing down.  

If you have the horizontal space,  training will help you lower that canopy and encourage side branching.  While I think SCROG has it's benefits (particularly maximizing use of space),  it also has some drawbacks.   

(1) Those screens are pretty immobile once the plant is trained into it.  If you have to lift up your plants you're in trouble.

(2) Most SCROGS are flat,  which is not the way light falls off.  If you can imagine light intensity,  it's greatest at the center and falls off at the edges.  So truly flat by light standards would be a concave pattern (highest at the edges)

That being said,  I followed a few of those links and lo and behold saw this;

http://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/10160P1170008-thumb.JPG

Suhweet!  :banana: 

What I've liked doing is using a training stick/dowel method (weighted at the bottom).  They're mobile,  very adjustable, and the best benefit is you can completely unhook them and rehook up back in about a 1/2 hour.   Also you can train your plant in the pattern I described.

BTW,  in my experience the time you spend training is minimal in either a SCROG or a LST/Training stick method,  you just have to be consistent (give a little every day).


----------



## Tonto (Dec 24, 2006)

Makes perfect sense, I've also seen the giant full circle, rotating systems that use the light in the center of it all.


----------



## KADE (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah I tried moving my main tops... the smallest one is just under 1/2 inch thick... it isn't happening... LOL   I let them go too long... the light can still go up 5-6 more inches... after that the legs on the table will be sawed off...


----------



## KADE (Dec 28, 2006)

I chopped the table legs off today... I couldn't take the closeness to the light... hopefully that'll give me enough room or i'm FUBARED... I dunno what i'll do after that.. unless I buy a new bulb and cooltube type reflector or somethin.
Also gave the ladies another dose of monster bloom... they are takin it like a pro! I'm watchin for burn... but so far been almost a day and nothing.


----------



## KADE (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok caribbean_smoker_20 here are some pics of a dwc I setup rite quick rite outta the box from walmart.

Here is the air pump - $13




Here just shows the airline going into the container - $3.34... it had a hole in the handle.. so i just fed it through.



Here shows the bubbles the airstones make.. u can see the gangvalve here floating too.. i like to have a couple airstones scattered around the bottom so a gangvalve is a must. Gangvalve+hosing+bendable airstones - $15



Here shows the roots starting out of one block... i transplanted this 3 days ago from a starter cube into the 4" rockwool. Shows how quick lil ones grow in a hydro environment... and for a cheap $30 system.. not bad.



This one shows the top of the container.. i had a 3" hole saw and cut it out.. you could easily use a dremel or a sharp knife to do the same.



Just some lil ones I dont have space for.. but need to be found space soon or risk gettin chucked. Notice the yellowing? I didn't have enough light until recently... they'll use up the energy stored in the leaves.



And for the rest of you picture ppl... my main grow. Just over half done flowering... the next couple weeks are where the pounds pound on.


----------



## KADE (Jan 4, 2007)

So I spent the entire day putting some insulation on the walls... then plastic to seal the place 100%, then mylar... I didn't get it completely done... but 3/4... the plants and lighting make the last bit damn near impossible... so I'll wait till the grow is over and put it up during my cleaning week.

Here shows some of the plastic/tape I have under the mylar. Seals the room 100%... besides the intake/exhaust.. which are both active carbon filtered.



Here are a couple of some of the mylar in the new flower room. I went and bought a 50' roll the other day... 2 mil stuff, nice and tough. Instantly saw a dramatic difference in light volume.




Here are some of the budding action. Next couple weeks bring on the real weight.





And here are a couple of one of the girls for you crystal junkies.


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking very good Kade!   Rapid flowering but still looks very green.   Good job.


----------



## KADE (Jan 4, 2007)

The Skunk#1  I have for some reason gets done at day 50 usually. I might let it go a week longer to see how much more it progresses... in weight and ripeness.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 5, 2007)

*Everything is looking great KADE. How is the smell on that Skunk#1 lady? *


----------



## KADE (Jan 5, 2007)

Smells nice and fruity... with a touch of a skunky smell.


----------



## motame (Jan 5, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Here are some updated pics, got their first dose of bloom nutes. Starting to show some good hairs.
> 
> View attachment 13887
> View attachment 13888
> ...


 
hey kade, if you could download "The Seeds is Snitches" (i don't know the vid's real name as it was edited out by someone).  I got it off of Limewire, utube.com might have it.  Anyway it's a video by THC Labs on indoor growing.  They have one side of the room with a HPS light and no reflector, and another side with an HPS light and an reflector.  The difference was huge. Do you have mylar or something helping to beam down more lumens?


----------



## KADE (Jan 6, 2007)

motame said:
			
		

> hey kade, if you could download "The Seeds is Snitches" (i don't know the vid's real name as it was edited out by someone). I got it off of Limewire, utube.com might have it. Anyway it's a video by THC Labs on indoor growing. They have one side of the room with a HPS light and no reflector, and another side with an HPS light and an reflector. The difference was huge. Do you have mylar or something helping to beam down more lumens?



Well, yeah. I have a 4 foot parabolic reflector. Although I'm thinkin about trading up for a ventable hood after this grow.


----------



## KADE (Jan 8, 2007)

I snapped a couple pics then BAM.. my digicam went dead... so I'll run to the store for some new batteries and post some in the next couple days... for now I got some batteries charged enough to get a couple off the camera before they died again... enjoy.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

man kade i cant wait for mine to be that far along! looking freakin TASTY!!

KEEP UP THE GOOD GROWING ya little green thumb you.


----------



## KADE (Jan 11, 2007)

Well guys... I should only have 10 days left... if things go nething like the last time... however, I dont have any hair browning showing yet... so they might take a lil longer... doesn't matter... should make for some nice buds! They don't look that big in the pics... cuz all you can see is the canopy... but they are all 4+ feet high... and only in little 3.75" pots.

Here are a couple pics of the flower room... the best I can do blind shooting the camera... the place is sooo packed I can't get back far enough to get a good pic.





Here shows a lil bit of crystals.. and the bud I'm takin the pic from.




Don't things look better with the flash on?





This bud is the biggest of them.. with a couple growing close behind. 4" across and over 15" high. =)


----------



## turfsire (Jan 16, 2007)

wow


----------



## KADE (Jan 19, 2007)

Well it has been like what? 8 days or so? So I threw some batteries in the cam and took some pics... I'm not gonna say nething to explain what ur seeing... yellowing is just lighting... and the big *** bud, yes... that is bigger then the 1000w hps bulb beside it =)


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow,  really great job.   The flash does make it look better (dem crystals really light up eh?), but you have done really well.


----------



## KADE (Jan 20, 2007)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Wow, really great job. The flash does make it look better (dem crystals really light up eh?), but you have done really well.


 
the main buds are just starting to get one or two brown hairs... so I figure another week and they'll be done... I'm gonna give em a double dose of monster bud, then flush with DNF clear changed daily for the last 3-4 days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2007)

*Everything is looking great KADE and with harvest around the corner i bet you just can't wait.  *


----------



## KADE (Jan 21, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great KADE and with harvest around the corner i bet you just can't wait.  *


 
U got that one rite!! altho I'm not looking forward to trimming them all.. the HUGE buds... I dont mind... but the popcorn bud annoys me to no end... I'm debating making/buying a trimpro.


----------



## KADE (Jan 21, 2007)

I cut one down today.. basically got it trimmed up too... the plant was getting too heavy and the pot it is in was almost coming outta the system... so i cut her down... it opened up a lot of light and room so I can tend to the others better and make sure the trichomes are perfect.


----------



## KADE (Jan 23, 2007)

Took me around 5 hours with a helper to cut/trim/manicure the one plant I took down...

Here are a couple pics... I figure I'm close to just over 2 dried ounces... I won't know exactly until they dry and I get to a friends or radioshack or somewhere to use/buy a scale... 

The rest look like they'll be coming down by this weekend... the top colas are starting to turn brown pretty good.... and the next batch is well ready to be stuck into the flower room.... 







Some smaller trimmings


Everything here is end of thumb to end finger around


The smallest of the big buds here should dry to around 8-9grams... the 2nd from right... the biggest... is as big around as a soup can... and 3 soup cans high.


----------



## Bojok (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice harvest ther KADE. Give a smoke report and a few more dried pics of that giant cola when she's done...........Great job again........


----------



## KADE (Jan 23, 2007)

haha ohhh I'm not near done yet... I have 7 or 8 more that are bigger....  gonna take forever to trim... i'm seriously thinkin of buying/making a trimpro.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 23, 2007)

Kade...you could give smoke to a full country there!!!! Have you ever thought to get on a helicopter and do some charity work?  
How many plants do you have in total? 7 or 8, or those are only the bigger plants? Have you got more other than those 7 or 8? Great job!!!


----------



## KADE (Jan 24, 2007)

There are a couple I put in at brand new rooted clone size when flowering started... they are under the canopy and didn't grow as big as they normally do... but there are a few others in there too.

Are you saying I should do charity in your area? I'm not flying to the states... my passport needs to be updated.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm not from and in the States....we could be closer than you think...:evil:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn good harvest Kade. I wanna be like you when I grow up :laugh:.  I hope you sharing.


----------



## KADE (Jan 24, 2007)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm not from and in the States....we could be closer than you think...:evil:


 
 As long as you don't wear a badge I don't mind how close. Ya got ne single friends? hehe  

I went to take down a couple of the other plants that were done... and one of them was basically propping up some of the others... by removing the tangled up branches a bunch fell over... so I said to hell with it and chopped the works....

From 2pm till 10pm (taking supper and rum breaks) I managed to clean up around what i figure to be around 300 grams or so.

Here are a couple pics of some of them hanging up n stuff.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are some killer roots, i just added a 4 unit DIY hydro DWC set up and I am hoping they survive the transplant.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks to post those pictures!! I can't believe how long and how many, those roots are!!!  Wow!!! Never seen anything like that!
And....no. I'm not a :cop: !!


----------



## KADE (Jan 25, 2007)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Thanks to post those pictures!! I can't believe how long and how many, those roots are!!!  Wow!!! Never seen anything like that!
> And....no. I'm not a :cop: !!


 
Thank you... and sounds good! So ur in eh country? I'm headed to alberta within the next 6 months or so for work... 
I cleaned up the rest of most of the plants except for one... I'll leave her for tomorrow.... I have one PILE of bud laying around everywhere! heh


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to say well done! love your root system, nice and long and suckin up the nutes like a hungry monster.

Congrats on the harvest, will be anticipating your smoke report


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Kade,,,  I really like your pvc setup...  Is that 3" or 4" you have there?   Do you have any problems with those long massive roots stopping up your system?  Great harvest you have there.  Keep up the good work.....


----------



## KADE (Jan 26, 2007)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Hey Kade,,, I really like your pvc setup... Is that 3" or 4" you have there? Do you have any problems with those long massive roots stopping up your system? Great harvest you have there. Keep up the good work.....


 
4" pipe... cost quite a bit to build actually... but it works well... I wanted to use 6". But it is waaaay too $$. the trouble with the 4" is that pots don't come in 4" they are 3.75". I worked out a ez fix... but kinda a pain... I think i'm gonna build a nft type next. So i can have 5 separate grows in the same room, each with a different res.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 26, 2007)

hey kade i wonder if these would work for what you need them for, they are made to fit 4" pvc pipes.


----------



## KADE (Jan 26, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> hey kade i wonder if these would work for what you need them for, they are made to fit 4" pvc pipes.


 
they probably would if they go in the other way.


----------

